# Astral Cameroon Beso Cigar Review - Ok



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A piece of wrapper came off when I cut the cap, and I used a sharp xikar. The draw was loose, but the smoke was thin. The flavor was nice and swe...

Read the full review here: Astral Cameroon Beso Cigar Review - Ok


----------

